

Air Force Blocks Access to NewYorkTimes.com & 25 Other News sites Over Wikileaks - pmorici
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/15/us/15wiki.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
holdenc
Wow. This really makes our Armed Forces look completely clueless. It's
disappointing to see them taking a page out of the China's useless internet
censorship playbook.

------
wlangstroth
Wait, "Space Command"?

